

InfluxDB 0.9.3 out with compression, improved write throughput and 0.8 migration - pauldix
https://influxdb.com/blog/2015/08/26/InfluxDB-0_9_3-released-with-compression-and-improved-write-throughput.html

======
lswith
I am very excited to hear this news. I feel that InfluxDB has some great devs
pushing this product.

